# Your S4/6 photos..



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

To liven up this forum a bit please add some photos.
I've more coming. '94 s4. Emerald/Ecru. IA Chip/Spring. S2 6 speed 'box.
250K of heaven.
No, I won't lower it.




































_Modified by Sepp at 6:12 PM 5-30-2007_


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Your S4/6 photos.. (Sepp)*

My ex S4, wanted to repair everything that was wrong with it but figured out that as a student I won't be able to. Had a lot of fun while owning it though, I miss it still. It was my first car (2 years back).
The colour was a ruby red perleffect, it was a 4-gear automatic, had a lot of extras (front and back seats heated, 2× airbag, electrical glass sunroof, automatic aircon etc.). I loved it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


































_Modified by urquattro83 at 10:19 AM 6-10-2007_


----------



## TabulaVicious (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Your S4/6 photos.. (Sepp)*

1995.5 S6. Black on black. Some mods. Almost 171k miles.


----------



## TabulaVicious (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Your S4/6 photos.. (TabulaVicious)*


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Your S4/6 photos.. (TabulaVicious)*

I got a couple of the EC mags with the urS4/6's in them.
Aug '92 S4 on cover: "1992 Audi S4"
Jan '94 "Hoppen Audi S4"
May '96 "Hoppen S6" 
Mar '98 "Blade Runner"
Sept '99 100 Years of Audi on cover, "Ultra Buy #4: Audi S4/S6"


----------



## A1WolfsburgGLI (Jul 26, 2000)

*Re: Your S4/6 photos.. (Sepp)*

Bought it crashed, should go to paint shortly:


----------



## philsburydonuts (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: Your S4/6 photos.. (A1WolfsburgGLI)*

man hat sucks!!! i crashed my dads s6 like litteraly 5 min after it was out of the shop getting the front bumper repainted....


----------



## ursquattro (Jun 28, 2007)

sorry if they are big...'94 AUDI S4- TAP stg. 2 chip, Apikol B5 ignition, Stg.3 clutch,12lb flywheel, H&R sport springs+Bilsteins, 19" Flik Justice, CAI, HIDs(w. Ecode lenses), clear corners...hopefully more soon 
























Almost full boost! 










_Modified by ursquattro at 7:12 PM 10-18-2007_


----------



## TabulaVicious (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (ursquattro)*

S4/S6








Studdly



































_Modified by TabulaVicious at 6:12 PM 11-25-2007_


----------



## bluevr6 (Apr 19, 2000)

*Re: Your S4/6 photos.. (Sepp)*

94 Tornado Red over Black C4 S4
185k miles
Daily Driver
V8 Sport Springs
Intended Accel Software w/ 3 bar transducer


----------



## pizzaguy827 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Your S4/6 photos.. (bluevr6)*

Here are a few pics of my S4

















pizzaguy827


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Your S4/6 photos.. (pizzaguy827)*

An ur Quattro, and an ur S4
dosen't get any better of a combination than that.


----------



## KARMANN_20V (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Your S4/6 photos.. (Sepp)*

Time to bumb this thread.
Mine: 95 S6, Silver on Black, H&R springs/Bilstein shocks, chipped (TAP), 993TT "Big reds", samco hoses, 1.8T coilpack conversion, 4500K Hid kit, etc
Currently suffers from a 1st gear whine, noisy P/S pump and a blown front Bilstein, but have all there parts ordered (Bilsteins - new, 95.5 wide 1st gear tranny and used p/s pump) and will get them installes soon. 
The Fuchs wheels are missing the centercaps and also have BBS RK2 17" summer wheels


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Makes me want to dump my MKV's


----------



## philsburydonuts (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: (EUROBORA8V)*

Heres my Dad's 95' s6:








































Lowered on h&r's w/ bilstein shocks, chipped and custom cai. oh ya cant forget the bov.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

great looking cars


----------

